# SMOK TFV8 Now In STOCK



## Gizmo (26/6/16)

The highly anticipated TFV8 is now in Stock at VK. Coils are still incoming.​
6ml E-Liquid Capacity (5.5ml With TF-V8 Coil Installed)
24mm Diameter (Glass Diameter 25.5mm)
50mm Height
Stainless Steel Construction
Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
V8-T8 Coil: 50-260 Watts | Best Range: 120-180W
V8-T6 Coil: 50-240 Watts | Best Range: 110-150W
V8-Q4: 50-180 Watts | Best Range: 90-150W
V8 RBA: 18mm Build Deck | Pre-Installed 0.28ohm Dual Fused Clapton Coil (50-140 Watts)
http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tfv8-cloud-beast-tank-stainless-steel.html

Oh and also iJoy Tornando is also in stock ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-tornado-nano-rdta-stainless-steel.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Best tank I bought so far


----------

